# SMOKED RAINBOW TROUT



## rtbbq2

smoked fish, Battle creek buck video 002.JPG



__ rtbbq2
__ Nov 24, 2012






Friends went rainbow fishing and asked me to smoke some of them. I used a basic

salt, brown sugar and water brine mix. I added some granulated onion and garlic, 2-bay

leaves to the brine as well. I brined the trout for about 12 hours in the fridge. Once out

of the brine, I rinsed them well in cold water then dried them. I put them back in the fridge

on racks and let them dry so the skin was dry and tacky. Letting them get tacky builds

the pellicle coating over the fish. It will lock moisture inside the fish while smoking. I used

alder and a little applewood on this smoke. Alder and apple are both mild and sweet.

 Put them on the smoker and smoked them at 100° for the first hour, then increased

the temperature to 150° - 160° until the internal temperature of 145°. These little

trout only took about three hours to get to the finished temperature.













smoked fish, Battle creek buck video 005.JPG



__ rtbbq2
__ Nov 24, 2012


















smoked fish, Battle creek buck video 006.JPG



__ rtbbq2
__ Nov 24, 2012


















smoked fish, Battle creek buck video 007.JPG



__ rtbbq2
__ Nov 24, 2012






Here is the finished product. The fish were excellent with just the right amount

of brine and smoke..Thanks for looking...RTBBQ.............


----------



## roadkill cafe

They look great!! Love me some smoked trout.


----------



## putcz

Used your receipe works great thanks


----------



## roller

Nice smoked trout..


----------



## woodcutter

Nice job on the trout.


----------



## driedstick

Looks great


----------



## red dog

Those look great! What ratio of salt did you use? We did some last summer but only brined for 3 hours. They could have stood to be a little saltier.

Clay


----------



## rtbbq2

Red Dog said:


> Those look great! What ratio of salt did you use? We did some last summer but only brined for 3 hours. They could have stood to be a little saltier.
> 
> Clay



2 gallons of clean water
1 cup kosher salt
1 cup dark brown sugar
2 oranges, quartered
2 lemons, quartered
6 sprigs thyme
I added some rosemary, two bay leaves and some garlic and onion powder. Tbls each or so. These fish were small but whole, so 12 hours was perfect... If you do filets, three to four hours may be enough. You need to experiment. Some people like more salt than others...


----------



## chef jimmyj

I am not a huge fan of Salmon but Trout is very tasty. I like your recipe and the fish looks great...JJ


----------



## rtbbq2

One more thing. I use a less salty brine for fish than chicken and turkey. I does make a difference if you use table salt (non-iodized) of course, Kosher etc. Here is a nice chart and explaination.

[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Table salt and kosher salt do not have the same saltiness in a flavor brine when measured by volume—but they do when measured by weight.[/font]

[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Table salt weighs about 10 ounces per cup, while kosher salt weighs 5-8 ounces per cup, depending on the brand. If using kosher salt in a brine, you must use more than a cup to achieve the same salt flavor you would get from a cup of table salt.[/font]

[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]The chart below shows equivalent amounts of table salt and the two most popular brands of kosher salt.[/font]


[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Table Salt*[/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 cup[/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Morton Kosher Salt*[/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]1-1/2 cups[/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Diamond Crystal Kosher Salt*[/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]2 cups[/font]

[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Morton Kosher Salt weighs about 7.7 ounces per cup, making it three-fourths as strong as table salt. Diamond Crystal Kosher Salt weighs about 5 ounces per cup, making it half as strong as table salt.[/font]

[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]What if you're using something other than Morton Kosher or Diamond Crystal Kosher salt? Regardless of the type of salt—sea salt, pickling salt, and any other brand of kosher salt—just measure 10 ounces of it on a kitchen scale and you will have the equivalent of 1 cup of table salt. [/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Put enough salt in to float a raw egg and you are good to go.[/font]


----------



## rickylee

MMMMMM    MMMMMMMMM

THOSE SURE LOOK NICE

DOWN SOUTH  WE GET MULLET FISH 'salt water '

BUTTER FLY EM

SOAK EM IN SALT WATER WITH A LITTLE CRAB BOIL FER 1/2 HR

BRUSH EM WITH OLIVE OIL COAT EM WITH OLD BAY SEASONING

SMOKE EM FER AN HR OR SO AT 220 

SQEEZ A LITTLE LEMON AND GET BUSY

MIX SOME OF THAT FISH WITH JALAPENO SPRAY CHEESE

YEA SPRAY CHEESE IN THE CAN LOL

FER RED NECK FISH SPREAD

THATS HOW WE DO IT ROUND HERE

 LOL

MERRY CHRISTMAS YALL


----------



## red dog

Thanks for the tips Randy.


----------



## mcockrell

we go on a trout fishing "vacation" once a year. i have a few bags of rainbows left over from our last trip but they have the skin on them. should i remove the skin before attempting to smoke them? before we would skin every one but this year we decided to leave the skin on some of them.


----------



## famous ticketz

awesome simply awesome


----------



## cmayna

Bringing this thread back to life since I will be attempting to smoke some in the near future for a friend.  Good job to the OP.


----------

